# Obama's threats



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

November 2012 this shouldFrom now thru be required weekly, or at least monthly, reading - BY ALL WHO VOTE!
Did you notice who Obama threatened when he wasn't getting his way on raising the debt ceiling?

He threatened to not pay: Social Security Retirees, Military Retirees, Social Security disability and Federal Retirees.

He did not threaten to stop payments to illegal aliens

He did not threaten to take frivolous benefits such as Internet access away from violent inmates

He did not offer to fire some of the thousands of unnecessary federal employees that he hired

He did not offer to cut down on his or his wife's frivolous gallivantin

He did not threaten to not pay the senators and representatives or any of their staff

He did not threaten to take benefits away from welfare recipients

He did not threaten the food stamp programs

He did not threaten to not pay foreign aid

He did not threaten to cut back on anything that involves his base voters

The list could go on and on..
He is in full political re-election mode!
Why are we allowing this person to destroy this wonderful country with his selfishness and his lies?
His type of change is killing our country.
He needs to be stopped and only our votes can stop him.

Do not forget about his tactics when it's election time.
Vote Obama out of the Presidency in 2012.

2012 - THE END OF AN ERROR

-- 
I don't know the master plan, but I know the Master has a plan.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know, I think those that still like him think the same. Evidently they don't like this country either. Evidently they are willing to sell their freedom for a few bucks.

Some people have been so pampered as children they are now afraid to step out into the world on their own. So they see the government welfare programs as their surrogate mother who will not let them stumble and skin their little knees. There are many young wonderful people, like those in our military, but we also have another group. The group raised by liberal parents, and those will be the tough ones to rip from the government nipple.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....it is not so much the liberal parents because many parents are conservative. It is what is being taught....this is not a knock on the school systems or teachers at all because I know that their hands are tied as well. But the "no child" rules out there. It does not reward excellence. It hampers it. A teacher has to slow down the learning for some so that all kids can pass. If they don't pass the school does not get funding. Then in sports.....everyone gets a trophy. What the Hell....how do you reward or how do you modivate? If the kid in last place gets a big trophy and why work hard and win? It is the ideals of our country that is killing it. Then the whole tolerance BS. I have been out of high school for 15 years. But back when I was in school they rammed down our throat tolerance of others. Now yes there needs to be tolerance at a certain level. But you also need to speak your mind. You can be tolerant of certain behavior but you don't have to accept it. Tolerance and Acceptance are two different things. I can tolerate the fact that someone does not like hunting. But I can't accept someone who wants to take my guns away or wants to. I have to voice my opinion against it.... See the difference.

Sorry for the rant and to skew off topic a little. But this is what is bothering me. I see it when I coach and officiate sports. One thing I will say..... I am starting to see a swing a little in the other direction. Now lets just stop hand cuffing our teachers so they can do their job.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree, but at the root of every problem you mentioned is a liberal mind. It's they who want every kid to have a trophy so their little brat gets one too. It's them that don't want testing in schools anymore. The democrat party is no longer the party of the poor it's the party of the pervert. They want tolerance, because their is so much socially unacceptable garbage in their big tent. All of our problems have come from the actual inability of liberals to think, care about this nation, or have tolerance for those that are not some type of deviate.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a little off subject again....

But I have to bring this up. It was the liberal or Democratic party that thought everyone should own a home. Now it is a liberal democratic president and senate that wants to take away the home/tax credit. Isn't that great thinking. :eyeroll:


----------

